# Sumar solo partidos ganados, o partidos perdidos, o empatados en una tabla de fútbol



## Tinacho (May 20, 2008)

Hola a todos. como les va? mi pregunta es fácil.. pero soy medio burro con el excel.

El tema es éste.

Tengo una ficha de fútbol. 

En la hoja 1 tengo a todos los equipos.con la tabla, y en la hoja dos. las fechas en las que juegan.

Cuando van de local a la izquierda poniendo el resultado de ese equipo (por ejemplo para el equipo A) en hoja2 C8, hoja 2 E16, hoja2 C25, hoja2 F32, (fecha libre), hoja2 C47, hoja2 F57.

ahí van los resultados del equipoA. Cuando es C, los resultados del equipo contrario van en F, y vice versa. Lo que yo necesito, es que cuando el Número del equipo A (tanto local como visitante) sea más grande que del equipo B (o sea que haya ganado), necesito que en la casilla correspondiente (hoja1B2) apareza un partido ganado, 2, 3,4,5 y 6 cuando gane.

También necesito lo mismo pero con los partidos empatados, y con los partidos perdidos.

Con los partidos empatados no sé.

Pero con los partidos perdidos lo único que tengo que hacer supongo yo va a ser poner > en vez de <, y vice versa.

Cualquier ayuda me viene perfecto, ya que en otros foros que he pedido ayuda, han tratado de ayudarme pero no han podido.

Un saludo, y desde ya gracias por su tiempo. Tinacho


----------



## bmacias (May 21, 2008)

Yo lo haría de esta manera:

1. En una columna a la derecha haria un si anidado (nested if):
   (ej) si(IF(B1>D1,"ganado",IF(B1=D1,"empate",IF(B1<D1,"perdido")))
    B1 tiene el marcador del equipo A, D1 tiene el marcador del equipo contrario

2. Luego en tres diferentes casillas haria contarsi (countif):
   (ej) contarsi(E1:E9,"ganado"), en otra casilla o celda contarsi(E1:E9,"perdido"), etc.

Suerte.


----------



## Tinacho (May 21, 2008)

yo soy medio pelotudo me parece... además de que no sé usar el excel. Quería saber si me podías pasar algo que poner... ahí te paso el archivo. No hace falta que loo hagas y me lo mandes hecho.. sino las funciones que poner en cada casilla o en 1 y después yo cambio los Nº...

http://files.filefront.com/torneo+del+colegioxls/;10292509;/fileinfo.html


----------

